# Scopes



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Can anybody tell me what kind of scope is better, one with crosshairs or a red dot?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Depends on what you mean, if I remember correctly you're getting a CZ and I would definately reccomend this type of scope

http://spln.imageg.net/graphics/product ... 541reg.jpg

not this type

http://ony.airsoftland.com/andrie/walth ... t_35mm.jpg

if that is what you ment, as the red dots do not have magnification, and are only good for close range accuracy.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Blackace, have to agree with tiger. First, most red dots might not be classified as "scopes" because many have no magnification. Those that do may have 2 or maybe 3 power magnification, but not much more. You would be more likely to classify them as an electronic optical sight. They are great for shooting with both eyes open because of that and are also usually great at quickly getting your gun on target. However, most will tell you right in the specifications how big the red dot is at 100 yds, 2 inches, 3 inches, etc. Think about that for a second. Your sight is 3 inches at 100 yds. How fine do you need your sight to be. If you need something for relatively short range that you need to get on target fast, they're great. I have several, and not too expensive. If you need more accuracy, go with the scope that suits you best. At least, that's the way I see it.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok thanks. Sombody said red dot scopes in a differnt thread and I got confused. I had the same thought that sdeprie did about the red dot scopes and the size of the dot at 100 yards. I got this figured out know.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. I love red dots, because most of my hunting IS within 100 yds. I have several and will probably be getting a couple more. Just have to know the pros and cons. I obviously won't put one on a 25-06, for example. But a 45-70? Now you're talking.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I think a red dot would be great for walking the belts in NoDak maybe on a fun little .243 :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have one on a 308 brush gun (Ishapore) and on a 358 win. Neither is set up for long distance and I can pick up that dot pretty easy in dark riverbottoms.


----------

